# Equine Massage Therapy BUSINESS - Where to Begin???



## bjl12 (Jun 30, 2015)

Howdy, howdy folks!

So my girlfriend is finishing up on an MFR horse massage program and wants to take a shot at starting a business as a freelance contractor :cowboy: Trouble is she, nor I, know the first thing about starting an equine business. She has loads of connections as she's worked in the stables for 10+ years, but the whole process still seems a bit overwhelming. She's also considering chiropractic school as a backup (but that's a lengthy process as many of you already know) since the massage therapy and chiropractic care complement each other very well.

With all that being said, does anyone know of any books or anything that can help guide the *business* aspect/process? Or any general advice given the current situation?

Thanks in advance for any tips or feedback!


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

1. Talk to the barn Vet and let them know of her schooling, ask if the Vet would keep her in mind for referrals.

2. Inform everyone you and she knows about her training.

3. Offer to give some short clinics about the benefits of massage by offering to work on a few horses at the barn.The barn she works at is a good place to start. Giving a few free massages to spread the news is the cost of business. 

4.Post it on her Facebook page. Pictures or video of her working on a horse is a plus.

5. It takes time to build up a business and clientele, and word of mouth by those satisfied with her work will go a long way.

6. Have business cards printed up and hand them out, at the barn, at shows, anywhere there are horses.

7. Go to the website Polo.Com (going from memory here, I believe that's the name) and she can list herself under the equine massage category with her location, and distance she will travel to do massages, and email and phone/contact info.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Correction: the website I mentioned is www.polocenter.Com and listings there are free.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 30, 2015)

Thank you so much Hombres! Can't wait to share this helpful information with her. Will try to keep you guys posted how things go in the short and long-term!


----------

